# Surefire M6, worth buying?



## jgdawes (May 5, 2006)

Having looked around I haven't found any comprehensive M6 reviews or run-time plots. Any idea on time to 50% with 250 lumen bulb? I'm trying to convince myself that it's worth buying, so any help in this matter would be much appreciated.


----------



## greenLED (May 5, 2006)

I'm going to be stoned for the sacrilege, but the M6 is not a light that I'd consider buying. Sure, it's bright as... well, an M6 , but the short runtime, the heat issues (assuming you kept it on constantly, which I understand it's not part of the optimal use), the lack of simple rechargeable solutions, and the price kicks it out of *my* list.


----------



## offroadcmpr (May 5, 2006)

You do get what you pay for though. I don't think there is a light that is that bright, and has the quality and durabilty, and size that the M6 has. The only light that is around the same brightness and size might be the ROP LE in a 2C mag. But the M6 would be much more durable and such. I also think that the 250 lumen bulb is really around 400 lumens due to surefires light out put measuring system.

But it is way out of my price range.


----------



## bwaites (May 5, 2006)

The Tigerlight FBOP with the premium battery and 375 lumen lamp assembly would be on my short list, before the M6, but the M6 really is a great light! 

(I have both.)

Bill


----------



## hburner (May 5, 2006)

I had an M6 but sold it mainly because of the batts it used with the MN21, YIKES it would eat you out of house and home just to run it the way that I like to run it. I did however replace it with a light of equal output and runtime but totally rechargeable! 

My bored out C3 w/ extender and KT2 head and MN21. I actully like it better than the M6 that I had. I just wish that I could find a good MN20 to put in it. I use the MN16 on occasion but still want the MN20. I am SF's waiting list but who know when that will be.


----------



## glockboy (May 5, 2006)

The M6 ia not worth buying but it's a must have light. :naughty:


----------



## wquiles (May 5, 2006)

Yes, I do feel is worth buying.

Do a search on the B/S/T sub-forum for the available-at-any-moment-now rechargeable solution for the M6 from member AWR. Once this is available, then pretty much the only real drawback of the M6 is gone - cost of using the light.

I personally feel that the MN20 (LOLA) bulb, which is more like 300Lumens (not the conservative 250 rating), is the ideal bulb for long running and for "practical" or real use by us flashoholics. Yes, the HOLA is a sight not easily forgoten, but if you can't see your way in the dark with a 300 lumen light, you are not in any place that I want to be in  . I am one of those few forum members that consider the HOLA an overkill 

Will


----------



## JasonC8301 (May 5, 2006)

I think its worth it. For its size, the output is tremendous (for me anyway.) 

The Tigerlight with Gen4 lamp (either battery pack, regular or premium) will out throw the M6 with HOLA (I keep the LOLA in a SC2, once you go HOLA you can't go LOLA, lol) but the premium pack offers similar whiteness. 

I don't intend to keep the M6 on for long. Just short burts of light when I need it (keep in my coat pocket when I'm out at night or in my back pack other times.) I have a CR2 Ion on my keychain and a HDS U60 for utility lighting. M6 is more of a show off/look down a dark street/corner for me. 

I use my Tigerlights (yes I did say multiple, I have a 11 inch OC and 8" one) more because of guilt free lumens.

I predict once rechargable batteries for the M6 come available/more common, more people will use them. I am tempted to buy an M4 and have someone bore it out so I can run a MN21 with 2 X 18650's.


----------



## Size15's (May 5, 2006)

The TigerLight's beam is powerful but it's not pure and there is an obvious difference in use - you may be able to see a bit further with a TigerLight but you can see a lot more, more quickly with an M6.

I'd buy an M6 if I didn't have one before any other flashlight after the L2 (my EDC) if I didn't have any flashlights and had to start over.

Al


----------



## Kiessling (May 5, 2006)

It is worth it. It makes me grin like an idiot each time I turn it on, and it makes the jaws of other drop to the floor with a satisfying "thump". Nothing can beat that. Pure flashaholic lust. 
This is worth some battery and bulb cost. This is worth a lot, at least to me.
bernie

P.S.: this comment comes from a person (me) that really does not "need" this light at all. Pure fun factor.


----------



## dizzy (May 5, 2006)

I have an M6 and I think it is worth having just for the peace of mind you get when you are out at night and don't know what or who is lurking in the dark that you just couldn't see with a lesser light. 
If the cost of cr123's is a concern, which it is if you intend on using it alot, the link below is for AWR's rechargable kit for the M6, which is described in full detail in the thread.
It is definetly a high quality light that could probably withstand just about anything short of a lightning strike. If you have the means to buy it , I would go for it. It will last for many generations.......

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=114948


----------



## Moorcroft (May 5, 2006)

My money goes on the Tigerlight with 375 lumens lamp and the premium battery pack. It is a great light (long throw) and the rechargeability makes for real cost effectiveness. I bought one and I love it.

So purchase price and running costs outway the somewhat better quality of the M6 light IMHO.


----------



## nc987 (May 5, 2006)

Worth buying, no.......worth owning, hell yes....


----------



## lebox97 (May 5, 2006)

Kiessling said:


> It is worth it. It makes me grin like an idiot each time I turn it on, and it makes the jaws of other drop to the floor with a satisfying "thump". Nothing can beat that. Pure flashaholic lust. ...
> P.S.: this comment comes from a person (me) that really does not "need" this light at all. Pure fun factor.



What Bernie said!
Even the disbelievers react with a "holy sh*t" when you switch it on with fresh cells.

PS: has anyone calculated what the HOLA bulb lumen output is/will be with the soft start and overdrive of AWR's HD pack? 700-800?


----------



## dizzy (May 5, 2006)

lebox97 said:


> PS: has anyone calculated what the HOLA bulb lumen output is/will be with the soft start and overdrive of AWR's HD pack? 700-800?



One can only hope it will be more than stock! I have the HD-M6 on order and can hardly wait till it arrives.


----------



## amlim (May 6, 2006)

Kiessling said:


> It is worth it. It makes me grin like an idiot each time I turn it on, and it makes the jaws of other drop to the floor with a satisfying "thump". Nothing can beat that. Pure flashaholic lust.
> This is worth some battery and bulb cost. This is worth a lot, at least to me.
> bernie
> 
> P.S.: this comment comes from a person (me) that really does not "need" this light at all. Pure fun factor.


 
hmmmm..... the jaw dropped when the rest of the guy was vaporised by the photons, right ?


----------



## CLHC (May 6, 2006)

To me, the SureFire M6 is worth getting. Have never regretted my purchase. There's also the different configurations for the said light in question that others here on CPF are working on for "longer" runtime, regulation and such. Of course, Your Methods May Vary accordingly with the use of the SF.M6. I saw two (2) NIB SureFire M6 on the B/S/T forums going for three hundred.

Enjoy!


----------



## petrev (May 7, 2006)

CHC said:


> To me, the SureFire M6 is worth getting. Have never regretted my purchase. There's also the different configurations for the said light in question that others here on CPF are working on for "longer" runtime, regulation and such. Of course, Your Methods May Vary accordingly with the use of the SF.M6. I saw two (2) NIB SureFire M6 on the B/S/T forums going for three hundred.
> 
> Enjoy!



Hi jgdawes

Must first confess an interest - I am making available M6-XTN 4800mAh extension tube for use with the AWR HD-M6 Rechargeable solution.

That aside the M6 is just a brilliant torch, solidly robust, weather resistant, pocketable and really bright. With the advent of serious rechargeable options runtime with a HOLA can be 40 - 60 minutes. I have also modded mine to take an Osram-64275AX for even more output. My Favourite torch.

Where to buy - New from www.OpticsHQ.com for ~ $308 with special CPF discount - Here's how to buy with discount -
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1379170&postcount=8

AWR *HD-M6 . . . here *

Petrev *M6-XTN . . . here*

Cheers Pete
Hope to see you in the M6 club soon.


----------



## Kipper (May 7, 2006)

I just ordered a brand new M6 CB on eBay for $337 shipped to my door. Not a bad price considering it goes for around 4 beans plus shipping. I always wanted to pick up this light. I think it's the DIESEL of all lights. Of course I had to search eBay again for a BlackHawk case to protect this fine masterpiece which I got for $25. I didn't see any good deals on eBay for the spare carrier so I just ordered that from Surefire directly. Looking forward to getting all my goodies this week.


----------



## lebox97 (May 7, 2006)

petrev said:


> $308 with special CPF discount


$337?
you musta missed the posting before yours...

the $308 price includes shipping! (so far no one has beat opticsHQ CPF price - unless you buy used)


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (May 7, 2006)

The M6 is an useless light cost-wise IMHO, CR123's don't grow on trees where I live, and I really need longer runtime than that. If I had to pick a bright incan, I'd probably just grab an Ultra-Stinger or a Magcharger and upgrade it. Or better yet: I'd buy a Mini-HID which will put the M6 to total shame when it comes to throw and runtime. Make no mistake, I do believe the M6 is a fantastic and very powerful light, it is just not the best option for most folks though, considering the fact that the market offers plenty of options with better 'bang for the buck' value.


----------



## rikvee (May 7, 2006)

petrev said:


> I have also modded mine to take an Osram-64275AX for even more output.


What did you do to make a light that takes a Surefire module to accept a bi-pin....?

Great post, Pete! :thumbsup:


----------



## nuggett (May 7, 2006)

Not many people would consider buying an M6. I can wow a lot of friends, but none will understand the cost.
In the arena of industrial art, the M6 is a masterpiece. While I cant own a Ferrari or Porsche, owning the M6 gives the same pride of ownership.
Now, we have the HD-M6, which I think will rekindle the interest in this great light
To me, its worth it.


----------



## carrot (May 7, 2006)

What it sounds like to me is, the M6 is not your ordinary light. If you're looking for a light to actually use, and you're not one of those people who absolutely need a tactical light, then this is not the light for you. That said, if you're looking for a light that will absolutley knock the socks off an unenlightened person... this is *the* light. No other light I can think of comes in such a small and durable package as the M6 and puts out so much light.

Now... I think the M6 is on my "to buy" list, right after I get an M3 or M3T.


----------



## petrev (May 8, 2006)

rikvee said:


> What did you do to make a light that takes a Surefire module to accept a bi-pin....?
> 
> Great post, Pete! :thumbsup:



Hi Rikvee,

This is the method from *XTN - Thread* page 3



> . . .
> Bulb first - this is my *MN21-64275*
> 
> 
> ...



Hope this helps

Pete


----------



## bole64 (May 8, 2006)

Well, i love my M6. I was so convinced I wanted one after I became enlightened, it did not take long. I started out with inova x5s and then it was SF 6P. After the 6P, I said screw it and got the M6. I skipped all the BS up to that and went for the gold. I saved up for months and I do not regret it to this day. I was not even thinking rechargeable yet. I got JS’s recharge pack, and now it is probably my second most used light behind my EDC. Would defiantly say the M6 is worth it. I enjoy it every time I even look at it. There are plenty of lights that can out shine the M6, but they cannot be dropped, get wet, be as small as, durable, cool looking, light weight, as the M6. Not a second thought about buying that light.


----------



## CLHC (May 8, 2006)

bole64 said:


> Would defiantly say the M6 is worth it. I enjoy it every time I even look at it. . .Not a second thought about buying that light.


My sentiments exactly! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mags (May 8, 2006)

I would say that if you have the money and you can afford it and you like bright lights, then its definitely worth it. One thing you should keep in mind is that it is one of the only lights of its class. The only one Ive seen often mentioned in comparison is the Tigerlight but its larger and bulkier and of lesser quality. The M6 is of Surefire quality, extremely bright, and a unique battery carrier that I know nothing about. Perhaps someone will shed some light on the battery carrier. I believe it has to do with the voltage. Something about the lamp not being made for actual (18?) volts and there being a buck converter or s/th in the carrier.


----------



## Delvance (May 8, 2006)

The battery carrier is a parallel setup. 2 stacks of 3xCR123s iirc.


----------



## cue003 (May 8, 2006)

Mags said:


> I would say that if you have the money and you can afford it and you like bright lights, then its definitely worth it. One thing you should keep in mind is that it is one of the only lights of its class. The only one Ive seen often mentioned in comparison is the Tigerlight but its larger and bulkier and of lesser quality. The M6 is of Surefire quality, extremely bright, and a unique battery carrier that I know nothing about. Perhaps someone will shed some light on the battery carrier. I believe it has to do with the voltage. Something about the lamp not being made for actual (18?) volts and there being a buck converter or s/th in the carrier.



The 8" Tigerlight is only .25" inches bigger than the M6. 7.75 vs 8. The TL takes a solid beating as well as seen in the TigerLight videos. The new Tigerlight with the 375 lumen bulb and supreme battery pack should be considered in between the 250/500 lumen output of the SF. The TL is also much much cheaper and rechargeable (not to mention it runs longer as well ... NOTE: talking stock for stock here.)

At this point in time I own neither light but will probably pick up an M6 with then add-on the beam shaper, the XTN (increasing size to approx 9") and the 4800 battery pack (taking runtime to approx 60 min on high output)...... from what I understand it will then be bigger than a TL with close to the same runtime....however the SF will be regulated to stay at constant brightness throughout its runtime. 

The hurtful part is the total price for the SF solution works out to approx $550. It is still a struggle for me to justify when there are so many mag mods that although not as durable (I don't plan on throwing my light around etc) produce more usable light (especially in the spill) for overall lighting an area. This to me has a lot of merit when it comes to the mag mods. That is why I think I will need the beam shaper for the M6. I am hoping to achieve the same spill characteristics that can be found in the mag mods with the FM2 reflector or even the HS reflectors.

Am I crazy? Any input here from M6 owners with the filter will be appreciated.

Can the M6 stand on its tail...ala candlemode (with lower 250 lumen for longer runtime of course  )

Curtis


----------



## LuxLuthor (May 8, 2006)

I was planning on getting an M6 to add to my L2 & M4, but TBH after seeing how the M4 ripped through batteries, and then getting several of FiveMega's much brighter 1300-L Maglite 85's & 700-L Mag 1331 that are all rechargeable, I really no longer think the M6 is worth it for me. 

If I was going into combat or needed a really durable light, and didn't mind taking out a second mortgage for batteries, I would get it.....but as a more normal consumer who takes care of his toys, FiveMega's mods clearly put out more light and are much cheaper.


----------



## rikvee (May 8, 2006)

petrev said:


> Hi Rikvee,
> 
> This is the method from *XTN - Thread* page 3
> Hope this helps
> ...



Nice pic Pete, great work with that M6 tail extension too!
Great idea, after Hi-temp sockets for MagLites, why not modded SF modules; different ones for the P-series, the M-series and the Turboheads, as well as the different heights for different globes....

Mmm...., *could anyone make a universal SF/bi-pin adapter*?

As far as the original thread title is concerned: not only is an M6 worth buying, 

of course it's worth modding as well!

Hey, you're on CPF.... :rock:


----------



## brightnorm (May 8, 2006)

The M6's combined virtues of superior design, ergonomics, beam, lumens per unit volume/weight, functionality and unique aesthetics make it one of the most outstanding lights ever produced by Surefire or any other manufacturer.

This is JS's M6-R breakthrough that started the whole rechargeable regulated M6 ball rolling. 

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/65989

I have used mine steadily for almost a year and a half with never the slightest problem. It continues to work perfectly each and every time. It provides 19.5 minutes of completely regulated HOLA light, permits quick charge from Hitec or similar charger, preserves instant swappability with the original 6x123 pack, keeps the original tailcap with no modification whatsoever, and retains the tailspring for additional shock protection. 

Andrew's excellent HD-M6 gives approx 15 minutes longer regulated burn than the M6-R but requires temporary tailcap modification and (I think) eliminates the shock absorbing tailspring.

The extended version gives even longer burntime. Another advantage of these rechargeable solutions is a cooler-burning M6. I know this is true of Jim's M6-R and I assume it also applies to the others.

Brightnorm


----------



## Gene (May 9, 2006)

I'm with greenLED on this one and it's almost a sacrilege here on CPF not to LOVE the M6.

I finally went for one about two years ago. I just had to try this "sun in your hand" marvel everyone was, (and still do), raving about. When received, I was underwhelmed by it's squashed light output but of course I'm one of those that just perceives brightness differently than most. Add to that the heat and short runtime, it was more of a novelty to me than a regular use light. I sold it off and never looked back.

Of course now that JS and others have come out with rechargeable alternatives, it's much more of an interesting light. With the price of admission and add the price of upgrading though, this is a light that if dropped on concrete will envoke screams of horror not to mention the smashing of one's head against the wall! 

I just never got into the M6 mystique but I will admit it's one hell of a quality piece as far as build goes and I wish all lights were as well built. That was the one thing I DID like about it. If you like it, don't let anyone talk you out of it and go for it but there sure are much brighter and much cheaper alternatives out there.


----------



## brightnorm (May 9, 2006)

Gene,

When you say "squashed light output" (I assume you're referring to the HOLA) could you be more descriptive so I can understand what you mean? 

Brightnorm


----------



## bwaites (May 9, 2006)

Even though I recommended considering a Tigerlight early in this thread, I think I have to say that the M6 is the best built flashlight on the market!

The rechargeable options make it even more of a keeper.

BUT...The M6, with it's shock absorbent head, isolated battery pack, and all the other unique design ideas, is just flat out the best built, toughest, most incredibly resilient light available.

Whether it's worth the price, well, I guess that depends on how you use it. For most people, they would be better off with a Tigerlight with OC spray, but that's a bigger package. 

If you have to have a small package, then the Tiger FBOP is the closest competitor, and a reasonable one except for one thing...there is NO primary cell option. 

So pick your lights for how you use them, and then go from there. The Tigerlight gets used at my house almost everyday, the M6-R gets used a lot, the standard M6 variant is for my 72 hour kit.

Bill


----------



## Gene (May 9, 2006)

brightnorm,
The "squashed" beam is what SF now calls a "tactical" beam. It's an oblong shaped beam. The old LA's used to have, (at least to me), a nice rounded beam. The squashed beam is supposed to fill a room if held right. I find it disconcerting as you have to rotate the light in your hand if you're trying to light a narrow passage way and I don't care for it. It's not really bad but I liked the old rounded beam LA's better.

I agree with Bill that the M6 is a lot of light and it's form factor is very nice but the price of admission especially with rechargeable options is high but you are getting quality built framework like I said in my other post. I'm just one of those that have come to appreciate the latest mag hotwires and especially if you scar their frames severely. Take out the important stuff inside and an inexpensive new body makes it brand new again. That is unless you go for one of the custom built frames from FM and others.


----------



## Size15's (May 9, 2006)

The "squashed" beam shape is the result of the filament and reflector working better together. The filament is not a dot, it's a bar after all.


----------



## bwaites (May 9, 2006)

As Al says, an incandescents natural beam has a slightly oval shape, due to the shape of the filament.

When focused for optimum throw, the hotspot shape is a reflection of the filament and will be slightly oval. The orange peel coating smoothes it some, but it is, nevertheless, oval.

I prefer the oval shape, and orient the lamps so that it naturally is parallel to the ground when I hold the light, depending on which way I hold the light normally.

This is the first time I've ever heard that shape referred to as "tactical", though.

The only lamps with a natural round hotspot have axial lamps, like the USL.

The round hotspot is a result of defocusing the throw to get a more even spread, at least when a filament is involved.

Bill


----------



## Size15's (May 9, 2006)

It is possible that some people take advantage for the 'squashed' beam and orientate it such that it better illuminates inside buildings etc. From this perspective it could be considered "tactical" I guess.

Al


----------



## NikolaTesla (May 10, 2006)

Or get a AWR guilt free rechargable battery pack. For get worrying about 6 toasted 123's in 20 minites. Thats nutz! The rechargeables hold WAY better light output too. No Dimming, just shuts off when dead.

Thing is BAD on 123's:thumbsdow


----------



## InfidelCastro (May 10, 2006)

The M6 is a cool light. Very cool. I would like to have one, but the M4 is more efficient and possibly more reliable because it uses less batteries. I would not pay the $399 retail for an M6 though, that's for sure.

I like the idea of a rechargeable M6... looked a little complex, but I haven't looked at it real close, maybe it's simple. I don't have a charger though either.


----------



## brightnorm (May 10, 2006)

Gene's comment reminded me of when I bought my M6 along with two extra MN21's years ago. I knew that those bulbs would last for many years since it was common knowledge that the M6 was designed for very brief "tactical" burns, not to mention the prohibitive cost of 123's, the inevitable dimming of the light and the tremendous heat buildup from prolonged runs. 

I checked out the factory-installed MN21 along with the two extras and marvelled at the perfectly round smooth beam, a brilliant jewel of perfection I had never seen before and which remains unequalled in my experience. 

But in view of recent comments about the MN21's oblong beam, Jim Sextons M6-R breakthrough in late 2004 and subsequent development by Andrew has created an unforseen problem. Now the M6 can (and will) be used for extended full brightness runs the bulb manufacturers never contemplated and bulb lifespan will be more of an issue than before.

Soon the beautiful beams of my "old" MN21's will be replaced by the probably more "functional" oblong beam of the new MN21.

I guess that's progress. 

Brightnorm


----------



## paulr (May 10, 2006)

Surefire incans are generally not designed for maximum throw. They make a wide beam on purpose, since their expected usage is for illuminating nearby and medium distance objects, not faraway ones. So the partial defocus is intentional, to produce the famous "wall of light".


----------



## InfidelCastro (May 10, 2006)

I wouldn't think the rechargeable option should lower the bulb's lifespan unless it sucked to begin with. Isn't turning the bulb off and on what damages it more than constant on?


----------



## brightnorm (May 10, 2006)

My concern is not reducing the bulb's lifespan, but rapidly "using it up" with long burns permitted by rechargeables. This is in relation to unobtainium "old" MN21's

BN


----------



## wquiles (May 10, 2006)

BN,

These are really good concerns that you have. Just remember that the bulbs (MN20-21) were rated by SF when used in a stock SF M6, and there is no soft-start here. Those bulbs will get hit with 20-30 amps or more the very first time you turn them on.

With the regulated packs with soft start, you are giving the bulbs a much, much easier time during the worst time possible, when the filament is cold and it is trying to draw max. amps from the batteries. I honestly have no idea how much longer bulbs will run with a soft start circuit in place, but as you can read on my old post on soft start for incandecent bulbs , you will find a post by Newbe where they use soft start circuits on hard-to-reach bulbs since they would die far less often this way. My guess is that using the same logic, I would expect the MN20 and MN21 to last longer than SF anticipated, even when taking into account the longer runtimes. 

Folks using the excellent js' M6-R packs report using their M6's much, much more, and I have yet to hear from any of them problems with the bulbs dying from more frequent use. To me this is reasonable "proof" that the soft start does work in real life.

Just my 2 cents 

Will


----------



## bwaites (May 10, 2006)

I believe that Brightnorm has one of the first, if not THE first, of js rechargeable packs.

Soft start, available only in the A2 until now, seems to work.

I would point out that those of us with A2's have had great luck with our A2's and bulb life. My brother-in-law went through exactly NO changes while EDC'ing an A2 in Baghdad for a year, and changing batteries at least weekly, if not more often.

I seem to remember that Size15's went through 40 plus sets of cells and didn't burn a lamp out. I've had mine for more than 2 years and never changed the lamp. 

I called Surefire, and the rep told me that they had not changed the MN21 since introduction, but that they were making some changes to the MN20, which is why it is so scarce. 

So I wonder Brightnorm, if you just aren't quite as sensitive to the oblong shape as some seem to be. Is your beam truly round?

Bill


----------



## Luna (May 10, 2006)

Unless a very good deal came my way, I would wait for the small SF HID lights rather than buy a M6 today.


----------



## LuxLuthor (May 10, 2006)

Luna said:


> Unless a very good deal came my way, I would wait for the small SF HID lights rather than buy a M6 today.


 
Where is there information about their plans, lumen output, etc. ?


----------



## Flea Bag (May 10, 2006)

I use my M6 is such short bursts that I always thought the beam was quite round. Now my C3's P90 is what I would call an oblong beam. I notice it even in field use and it's a little irritating.

I hold my C3 in a specifc angle so I had to twist and untwist my bezel for over 15 minutes until I could get a 'broad and short' beam rather than a 'tall and narrow' one. If I'm not careful when changing batteries, I might drop them in with too much speed and knock the beam out of orientation again. It's irritating but I don't seem to have this problem with the MN21. It's round enough for me.


----------



## Luna (May 10, 2006)

LuxLuthor said:


> Where is there information about their plans, lumen output, etc. ?



Haven't seen any other than the minibeast picts. As for plans, I just gather that is a focus based on McGizmo saying that there are not any further developements by SF into the incandescent arena. Since he made a point that HID wasn't considered 'incand' (obviously) I can only read that as him alluding to something.


----------



## lebox97 (May 10, 2006)

ummm, I imagine this is going to be priced in the thousands of $'s??
(not $308 plus an R-pack?)




Luna said:


> Unless a very good deal came my way, I would wait for the small SF HID lights rather than buy a M6 today.


----------



## brightnorm (May 10, 2006)

Good info Will and Bill (sounds like a vaudeville act). I'll check into my "roundness perception" tonight or tomorrow night. I eventually returned my first M6-R pack at Jim's request so he could either retrofit it with quicker slow-start or send me an updated pack. Whichever it is it works perfectly (as did the original)

BN


----------



## UKSFighter (May 10, 2006)

The M6 is definitely worth buying. Like others have said, it is a must have light. Super Bright, Super Durable, and Super Cool. I prefer the Crenallated Bezel on these though, just looks great to me.


----------



## bole64 (May 10, 2006)

I took my M6 (MN16 LA) with me last night when I went to go watch the thunderstorms coming in, and I noticed the beam is just a little oval. I don’t think you would notice the shape unless you were looking for it. I was just spinning the light in my hands and noticed only a slight oval shape. It is so close to a circle thought, it was kinda hard to tell.


----------



## Size15's (May 10, 2006)

You must be lucky - I had an MN16 lamp explode inside a TurboHead when I screwed in onto the M6 by mistake (instead of the M3 it is designed for).

Al


----------



## Luminosus (May 22, 2006)

I got a new M6 a few weeks ago at a gunshow (from a dealer, not an individual) for $299 with the batteries already in it plus 6 extra energizers. The batteries were used a little from people checking the light out, so it's not as bright as it is with new batteries. Even so, this thing is amazing! I can light up things waaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyy far away with it. It is definately worth it.


----------



## brightnorm (May 23, 2006)

bwaites said:


> ...So I wonder Brightnorm, if you just aren't quite as sensitive to the oblong shape as some seem to be. Is your beam truly round?
> Bill


Bill,

I finally tested two of my "old" MN21's indoors and out doors against a travertine covered wall and I and my girlfriend both concluded that the beam is indeed remarkably round and, I hesitate to use the word...pretty much "perfect". 

I'm pretty sensitive to beam shape and have noticed many oblong variations using bulbs from Surefire and others, but these beautiful old MN21's are just wonderful. Maybe I just lucked out and got two extra-special ones. There's a third old MN21 that I haven't tried yet and may get around to eventually.

Brightnorm


----------



## jgdawes (May 23, 2006)

A quick update: Just ordered an M6-CB so the waiting begins. Being in the UK I'm told by opticshq that it will take 3-5 days! After reading lots of favourable comments I'm very excited.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (May 23, 2006)

Al, do you think that the MN20 would work in a KT2, be a sturdier LA than N2 on a 9P? The MN20, being designed for the M6 using the a parallel set up for 9 volts at 2600mAh would seem to be a robust LA, and might have a longer life in a light with three CR123's, or two high capacity LiIon's.

Bill


----------



## Size15's (May 23, 2006)

I have no experience with using rechargeable batteries in flashlights designed for SF123A batteries.

I am not sure that three-SF123A batteries in series is sufficient to get high quality light output from the MN20 Lamp Assembly.

Regarding "durability" and/or "robustness" - I guess it is reasonable to assume that a thicker filament is less likely to be damaged by a sharp impact or shock etc than a thinner filament which is more likely to deform.
This is certainly my experience of comparing the durability of the P61 vs the P60, and the MN16 vs the MN15 & N2 (even though the N2 filament is shorter).

It is unlikely in my experience that an accidental drop will break a SureFire filament. If a breakage is predestined to occur I believe it makes little difference which lamp/bulb it is.


----------

